# Too Much Sand in Corrals ~ What to mix it with??



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Carolmarie said:


> I'm in Central Arizona. We just moved from a place where the corral was over 1/2 an acre to one where my two horses have less than half of that space :-(
> 
> But, the real problem is that we are near the river and so there is a Lot of sand in their corral. I've been watering it down to help keep the sand particles from shifting so much, while I look for something to mix in with the sand.
> 
> ...


They'll compact the sand over time, you don't need to do anything to it. That's one of the things I miss MOST about AZ & CA, the sand in the corrals. Makes cleaning and staying dry sooooo much easier. 

For your structure, if it's fully enclosed, you can add some road base and tamp it down tight to firm up the flooring. If it's just a 3 sided shelter with "stalls" then I wouldn't do anything. During monsoon you'll be very glad of that sand.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

ugh I feel your pain. I live in the california desert and my horses stalls are in sand. I actually like the sand part for the reasons listed above, no more mud for my horses in the spring and winter BUT......I do not know what to do about the rocks.....desert=sand+rocks, millions of them all shapes and sizes...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

newbierider said:


> ugh I feel your pain. I live in the california desert and my horses stalls are in sand. I actually like the sand part for the reasons listed above, no more mud for my horses in the spring and winter BUT......I do not know what to do about the rocks.....desert=sand+rocks, millions of them all shapes and sizes...


Hate to say it but......I used to hand pick the big rocks (big enough or sharp enough to make a stone bruise) out of my corrals and riding arena. After several years, it got much better but never enough to not keep picking.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have some friends who have really nice round pen footing. I asked them once how they kept it so fluffy and they told me the secret...horse manure.


----------



## Carolmarie (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies  ... I've been hand picking the rocks too, I spend way too much time in the corral trying to keep it safe for them. 

I'm also leaving some of the manure behind to help the sand become more like a soil.

What I've been concerned about is sand colic. Guess I'll just keep watering it to keep it more stable and leave more of the manure behind. I've also upped their intake of psyllium.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Shavings ? you may want to put some shavings down where the feeder is, so the feed that falls out wont be on the sand.
 just having a laugh.. I am in CA and I am in clay. No sand for me, well maybe a small amount.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Carolmarie said:


> Thanks for the replies  ... I've been hand picking the rocks too, I spend way too much time in the corral trying to keep it safe for them.
> 
> I'm also leaving some of the manure behind to help the sand become more like a soil.
> 
> What I've been concerned about is sand colic. Guess I'll just keep watering it to keep it more stable and leave more of the manure behind. I've also upped their intake of psyllium.


Feed heaps and heaps of hay to help prevent sand building up, as well as the psyllium 
Mine were on sand and my vet was always surprised at the lack of sand in their gut when she came to do a check up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Carolmarie said:


> Thanks for the replies  ... I've been hand picking the rocks too, I spend way too much time in the corral trying to keep it safe for them.
> 
> I'm also leaving some of the manure behind to help the sand become more like a soil.
> 
> What I've been concerned about is sand colic. Guess I'll just keep watering it to keep it more stable and leave more of the manure behind. I've also upped their intake of psyllium.


I fed lots of hay and I used half barrel feeders over a couple of stall mats to keep as much feed out of the sand as possible. I never had a problem with sand colic or stones and I rarely fed psyllium.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Those rocks and stones build tough hooves. Altho we often hear the term stone bruise, the bruising you see is rarely from stones but a small amount of bleeding within the hoof that happened higher up. Horses know exactly where to place their feet and will avoid the rocks.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Carolmarie said:


> Thanks for the replies  ... I've been hand picking the rocks too, I spend way too much time in the corral trying to keep it safe for them.
> 
> I'm also leaving some of the manure behind to help the sand become more like a soil.
> 
> What I've been concerned about is sand colic. Guess I'll just keep watering it to keep it more stable and leave more of the manure behind. I've also upped their intake of psyllium.


I've read that higher dose psyllium purges are more effective than low dose daily psyllium, which acts more like a prebiotic would. Just what I've read though! I also live in AZ and we do pysllium purges every few months. 

I WISH I had your problem! Where I board (near the Tucson mountains), it's all rocky! Some places have "arena mix" that mix in bedding and I've hear that's pretty decent.


----------



## James Currie (Jun 26, 2013)

I used a product called Whoa Dust that I bought from Whoa Dust - Riding Arena Dust Control - Dust Control Product, it helped keep the moisture in the sand and bind it together so that it didn't shift as much and gave a supportive footing. Best part is it is affordable and 100% safe.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Slowfeeder haynets, with half barrel below to catch what falls down. 
I feed flaxseed. Makes them shiny and takes care of the sand too, should there be any. 

I would NOT leave any poop in such a small enclosure. As dreamcatcher said, you'll be glad about the sand come rainy season( well...rainy days lol).


----------

